# First tarpon



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Smoked my mirror lure! Jumped 3 more but they did their thing and spit the hook









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Galveston area

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome. Poor guy looks like he was dragged behind a truck.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

hurricane matt said:


> Awesome. Poor guy looks like he was dragged behind a truck.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yea it looked like it got caught on the wrong end of a big gar, had some nasty scars.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice one


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

sea hunt 202 said:


> Nice one




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Well done! The first is a real rush. Congratulations.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Love to see that...both your first Tarpon and the fact that juvenile Tarpon are hanging around Galveston. Well done.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

How big is that trout in your avatar?



fishingjordan said:


> Galveston area
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> How big is that trout in your avatar?


Seeing the black dot on that fish's tail, tells me it's a red...


----------

